# "Big Bass" tourney



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

:B Host - Portage Lakes Bass Masters
This is not a new idea, but a regenerated old one. We did these about 12 years ago for the Cub Scouts and they became quite popular for early season bassin. We had upwards to 50 boats. The concept is simple, the biggest bass wins. 1 bass per boat can be weighed in. Cull as you go. Nip can even catch 1 bass at Portage!

It will be held at Portage Lakes on March 29th from 8-1pm. 
For more information and/or to download a form go to: 
www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com 

Proceeds from this event will help run our annual kids fishing derby held at the wildlife office ponds on May 23rd. :Banane26:More information about this on above site as well. 

Hoping for nice weather and to see you all there!:G


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

registration form is nothing but a big red "X" on that page........just so you know.

http://www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com/photo2.html


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

If you click opn that x it will open, if not-> 
http://www.portagelakesbassmasters.4t.com/images/big_bass_entry_form.pdf


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

cool - I'd have never thought of clicking on the red x.....usually that means something isn't working!

thanks!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys for clearing that up. Thats how our new web guy set it up.

BTW if early entries are any indicator, this may be big!!
I hear we are in the double digits already...


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

great.........I'm trying to get my old man to fish it (he's got the boat) and he's saying "we'll see - it all depends on the weather......I ain't fishin in the cold"...........

whaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! That's what I said back to him. HAHA!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I've talked to lots of guys this past weekend at the Lakes Trail meetings and lots of them are going to wait and see with the weather. But there are over a dozen already pre-registered. Thats thinkin positive. Come on Spring!!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

This isn't capped at 50 boats is it? Also, are you accepting ramp pays? Thanks.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

goodday said:


> This isn't capped at 50 boats is it? Also, are you accepting ramp pays? Thanks.


This is not capped at 50, there is no late fee to register at ramp. Come on out. Long range weather looks fine!!!


----------



## BigCat (Jul 29, 2007)

I will be there, there is no cap?... and sign and pay at ramp?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

BigCat said:


> I will be there, there is no cap?... and sign and pay at ramp?


Nope, Yep!
Should be a good event with warm and possible rain. See ya there!


----------

